
32 Years Later, Checking in on Ogilvy's Advertising Predicitions - StartupBuilder
https://medium.com/@dannysauter/32-years-later-checking-in-on-ogilvy-s-advertising-predictions-463ce0e02628
======
jbandela1
The article ends with "0.538% batting average — exceptional by all measures."

Ignoring the extra % in there, a .538 batting average is exceptional... if you
are playing baseball. In this case, you are not playing baseball. Ogilvy's
predictions were barely over 50% correct, which is actually pretty bad if you
think about it. The article's conclusion is completely off.

~~~
DougN7
50% isn't impressive in a binary true/false scenario, but I'd say it's
impressive when making unbounded predictions.

